# ROMIN Saddle Broke! Should this be under Warranty? Disappointed in Specialized



## speedysupersix (Apr 20, 2018)

So, the nose of my saddle broke right behind the cut out - see pic. I thought Specialized should offer new old stock and replace - I was told this breakage is not a known issue but have found several riders who have experienced the same problem:cryin: Thoughts? Do you think this is worthy of a replacement? No crashes - just light riding.

Here is the reply.

Sorry for the delay in my response! That is not a known issue with that saddle. Unfortunately, because the saddle was not purchased through us and there is no receipt there is nothing I can do on my end. I would recommend talking to your local retailer regarding this issue. Have a great weekend! 

Best,


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Hard to diagnose from that picture. How old is it?

However... all that is moot.
_Unfortunately, because the saddle was not purchased through us and there is no receipt there is nothing I can do on my end. _

That's standard for pretty much any company.


----------



## speedysupersix (Apr 20, 2018)

One season old


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

speedysupersix said:


> One season old


Warranties aren't measured in seasons. They're measured in years.

Specialized warranties their saddles for 1year.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm pretty even if it's not the same location, you'll find some posts on the Internet about cracked Romin saddles. I've had one before. I think they're great saddles, but it happens.


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

That is 2011 vintage Romin saddle.


----------



## speedysupersix (Apr 20, 2018)

It was NOS - so it wasn't a year old





tlg said:


> Warranties aren't measured in seasons. They're measured in years.
> 
> Specialized warranties their saddles for 1year.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

speedysupersix said:


> It was NOS - so it wasn't a year old


Then if you had a receipt of purchase you'd likely be entitled to a warranty.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

If you're dealing with Specialized directly, without a receipt, you're unlikely to get any help because they don't know if you're just some guy who got a broken saddle from a buddy that is trying to get a free saddle out of them. This is where having a good relationship with your local dealer can help... if you bought the saddle from them, then they'll know when you bought, regardless of whether or not you have a receipt, they will likely help you out.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

WRM4865 said:


> That is 2011 vintage Romin saddle.


exactly.... pound sand.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

If you're the original owner and have a receipt for it from an authorized dealer within the last year, they'll absolutely warranty that. Their warranty department is outstanding.

Are you the original owner?
Where did you buy the saddle?
When did you buy the saddle?
How much did you pay for it?


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Specialized just warranty replaced a friend's 10 year old tarmac with a 2017 tarmac frame. 

He had the receipt.


----------



## speedysupersix (Apr 20, 2018)

There you go...save the receipt!


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

Or just buy from a shop that keeps records of your purchase. Most do.


----------



## Tallboy1959 (Jun 19, 2017)

I may be in the same boat. I just noticed that my Toupe is broken in about the same place. I do like and go frequently to my local shop, which is where I bought it. I really liked that saddle. Wish me luck. I bought it in prolly 2012. But have been off the bike for about 4 years because of a pretty serious MTB accident. Soooooooooooo I really have a leg to stand on. We will see.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

It is unlikely you are going to get a warranty replacement on an item with a one year warranty after 6 years, even if they discount the 4 years off the bike (which they won't) you are still looking at a 2 yo saddle.


----------



## Tallboy1959 (Jun 19, 2017)

Color me pleasantly surprised. Big thanks to Specialized and my local shop Livermore Cyclery. 
I dropped the damaged/defective saddle last week. Told them my story. Left my details. Just got back from picking up my new no charge saddle. Sometimes it just works out. Oh and I didn't find my receipt. Although they do know me at the shop. Happy customer.


----------

